# Hoeveel horloges heb je in bezit?



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Aangezien ik in het 'Wat draag je vandaag'-topic zoveel diverse horloges zie van vaak dezelfde leden, ben ik toch wel erg nieuwsgierig hoeveel jullie horloges momenteel hebben. 

Ik heb er zelf 6, ik had er meer maar probeer nu kwaliteit boven kwantiteit te stellen..

Oh, en foto's zijn uiteraard welkom in dit topic! Ik zal tzt mijne ook posten.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Een stuk of 40 maar ook ik ben langzaam wat aan het "schonen" en horloges die echt te weinig draagtijd krijgen weg te doen en in te ruilen voor wat meer bijzondere modellen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat dit dure horloges hoeven te zijn, sommige Orients of Vostoks vind ik qua look heel aantrekkelijk maar hebben (gelukkig) een bescheiden prijskaartje.

Ik probeer nu een mix te creeeren van bovengenoemde en een paar duurdere (<1000) horloges; Orient Star in plaats van een gewone Orient en wellicht een Glycine of extra Hamilton bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik vrees ehm, meer dan 100

Maar ik draag daar maar ongeveer de helft van. Een deel omdat het voor mij meer verzamel dan draag objecten zijn, en een deel omdat ik er 'overheen gegroeid' ben. Misschien zou ik er wat moeten verkopen, maar het is allemaal sub €100 spul, en de moeite om het te verkopen is nog te groot...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Zoals ik eerder schreef, heb ik nog een paar horloges in de pijplijn. Als die ook binnen zijn, dan is het totaal 55. Vóórdat ik lid van WUS werd (maart 2010) had ik "slechts" 4 horloges ..... Van deze 55 kwalificeer ik 25 stuks als serieuze horloges. Ruwweg de helft van mijn collectie zou weg mogen, echter dat genereert dusdanig weinig cash dat het (voor mij) de moeite en sores niet loont.

Zal dan ook maar 2 foto's laten zien met de "top dog" en 'n paar "under dogs" ofwel de "book ends" van mijn verzameling:


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ongeveer 30 bij mij, waarvan ik er een stuk of 6 geregeld draag.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ik heb er 15 begin 2015, maar mijn doel is om eind dit jaar op de 8 uit te komen, een aantal heb ik al verkocht via HF en MP. Ik merkte dat ik er van de 15 maar 5 geregeld droeg... Waarom dan toch 8? Sommige horloges draag ik weinig, maar daar heb ik om verschillende redenen een emotionele binding mee opgebouwd.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bij mij telkens rond de 8. Ik koop en verkoop best veel en kom altijd ongepland rond de 8 uit. Dit terwijl mijn kist 12 slots heeft. Alles wat ik niet regelmatig draag gaat weg. Alleen mijn weinig gedragen discus burger is een uitzondering hier op. Niet echt een verzamelaar dus


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 16, 2006)

Op dit moment 30 stuks. Elke maand heeft toch zo'n 30 dagen......
Schandalig, ik weet het. Op een gegeven moment krijg je toch steeds meer klokjes die je niet wil "flipperen".


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> Zoals ik eerder schreef, heb ik nog een paar horloges in de pijplijn. Als die ook binnen zijn, dan is het totaal 55. Vóórdat ik lid van WUS werd (maart 2010) had ik "slechts" 4 horloges ..... Van deze 55 kwalificeer ik 25 stuks als serieuze horloges. Ruwweg de helft van mijn collectie zou weg mogen, echter dat genereert dusdanig weinig cash dat het (voor mij) de moeite en sores niet loont.


Niet dat je van mij hoeft te verkopen maar je zou ook altijd kunnen overwegen om ze "te bundelen" en per 3 of zo weg te doen, zoals ze dit ook vaak bij veilingen doen.


----------



## ImperiumDX (Jul 23, 2010)

[HR][/HR]12 stuks, waaronder een paar Grand Seiko's probeer het e.e.a. (wat lagere modellen) te verkopen maar zoals al hier genoemd 
levert het niks op, en kost het teveel moeite.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ik kwam hier met 7 horloges (1 quarts, 1 mechanisch, ik moest van quartz overstappen), nu 21 in draagbare staat (de 6 quartz staan ondertussen stil, batterijen leeg) en 8 knutsel horloges.

Van deze draag ik er nu 1 dagelijks, 1 tijdens knutselwerk en 1 af en toe als ik er zin in heb. De rest krijgt zelfs nog minder polstijd. (Zitten er zelfs tussen die ik al een jaar niet gedragen heb) Ik ga nu even voor gemak, dus de automaten (daarvan heb ik er 2 in betrouwbare staat) krijgen voorrang.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Geen idee,... vermoed rond de 200. Van alles wat,.... van opknappers tot nette horloges.


----------



## Great destinyman (May 12, 2015)

Bidle said:


> Geen idee,... vermoed rond de 200. Van alles wat,.... van opknappers tot nette horloges.


Misschien een keer je collectie tellen Bidle :-d?

Ikzelf heb er 8 die ik veel draag, en een stuk of 6 die nog een onderhoudbeurt nodig hebben, plus nog een stuk of 4 voor de verzameling. Verwacht overigens dat het aantal nog groter wordt de komende jaren, de doos heeft tenslotte 24 plekjes!


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Ik heb er nou precies 40, in werkende staat, heb een paar kapotte liggen en zelfs één fake (ook kapot). Ach ja, velen met mij ooit eens zo'n fout gemaakt.... Misschien ooit eens laten ombouwen tot wat anders...
Van deze 40 zijn er precies 4 te koop. ;-)


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Ik heb er veertien. . Ben wel van plan wat van de Casio's te verkopen.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Heb het kunnen beperken tot 3 horloges, waarvan ik er één 95% van de tijd draag. Dus voor mij even geen nieuwe  Ben nog wel geïnteresseerd in een smartwatch.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

DustinC said:


> Heb het kunnen beperken tot 3 horloges, waarvan ik er één 95% van de tijd draag. Dus voor mij even geen nieuwe  Ben nog wel geïnteresseerd in een smartwatch.


Grappig,... mij leek de Apple wel iets. Echter vermoed ik dat je een dergelijk horloge dan eigenlijk blijvend moet dragen. Wellicht heb ik het helemaal mis hoor,....


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Heb op het moment 10 horloges waarvan 5 in de roulatie zitten. Hoewel roulatie, ik rouleer het meest tussen drie van de 5. De andere 5 draag ik eigenlijk nooit meer.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Grappig,... mij leek de Apple wel iets. Echter vermoed ik dat je een dergelijk horloge dan eigenlijk blijvend moet dragen. Wellicht heb ik het helemaal mis hoor,....


We zullen zien. Heb de knoop doorgehakt en een 2de generatie Moto 360 besteld.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Inmiddels 3 weken later met de smartwatch. Cool ding, maar blijft een hebbedingetje. Het horloge zit gewoon in de rotatie


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

James T. Kirk© said:


> Ik heb er nou precies 40, in werkende staat, heb een paar kapotte liggen en zelfs één fake (ook kapot). Ach ja, velen met mij ooit eens zo'n fout gemaakt.... Misschien ooit eens laten ombouwen tot wat anders...
> Van deze 40 zijn er precies 4 te koop. ;-)


Inmiddels nog maar 2 te koop. Als ik nu zoek, waar wil afstand van doen, heb ik bij elk horloge weer leuke herinneringen en dan is het van: nâââh, nog maar even niet.... :-d

DEZE ZIJN HET


----------



## aldindubo (Dec 5, 2014)

Ik draag en heb alleen één horloge. Ik zie het nut niet in het hebben van meerdere horloges. Ik heb een Omega Seamaster en deze voldoet overal aan.

De enige momenten waarbij ik hem af doe is tijdens de afwas, want ik wil geen etenresten tussen de band hebben, en tijdens het douchen met shampoo, dit i.v.m. de chemicaliën die in de shampoo zit. Verderzit hij altijd om de pols.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

aldindubo said:


> Ik draag en heb alleen één horloge. *Ik zie het nut niet in het hebben van meerdere horloges*. Ik heb een Omega Seamaster en deze voldoet overal aan.
> 
> De enige momenten waarbij ik hem af doe is tijdens de afwas, want ik wil geen etenresten tussen de band hebben, en tijdens het douchen met shampoo, dit i.v.m. de chemicaliën die in de shampoo zit. Verderzit hij altijd om de pols.


Hahaha,... schreef hij op een Horloge forum. ;-)
Volgens mij heeft het hebben van een horloge in deze tijd al nagenoeg niet veel nut. Het is dan ook enkel de 'liefde' voor de horloges om vele redenen om deze te verzamelen en van genieten door ze af en toe te dragen. 

ps. Soms zou het me best fijn lijken om genoeg te hebben aan één horloge.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

DustinC said:


> Heb het kunnen beperken tot 3 horloges, waarvan ik er één 95% van de tijd draag. Dus voor mij even geen nieuwe  Ben nog wel geïnteresseerd in een smartwatch.





DustinC said:


> Inmiddels 3 weken later met de smartwatch. Cool ding, maar blijft een hebbedingetje. Het horloge zit gewoon in de rotatie


6 maanden later en de totaalstand staat op 5 :')


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

aldindubo said:


> Ik draag en heb alleen één horloge. Ik zie het nut niet in het hebben van meerdere horloges. Ik heb een Omega Seamaster en deze voldoet overal aan.


'Nut' is denk ik ook niet de essentie, maar velen (waaronder ikzelf) beleven er wel plezier aan te rouleren tussen verschillende stijlen. De ene dag een Tissot dresser met cleane witte plaat, de andere dag een submariner, een chrono of noem het maar.

Ben het wel met je eens dat als je 1 horloge hebt die bij vele gelegenheden past, je niet meerdere (3+) horloges nodig hebt. Voor mij zou dat een vintage Speedmaster zijn, waarbij je evt afwisselt tussen de stalen en lederen band. Nato ook altijd goed voor casual.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Dat zullen er zo rond de 120 zijn, waarvan bijna driekwart van mij is en de rest van mijn vriendin. Het varieert van een paar goedkope Chinese dingetjes tot wat antieke hand opwindertjes tot fashion watches tot duikers a la Seiko en Deep Blue tot vooral veel G-Shocks b-)


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

12 :$


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Met de Padi turtle die binnenkomt zullen het er 9 zijn...


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Eigenlijk verdient dit topic foto's he...


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Vind ik ook... mijn bescheiden bijdrage van het huidig verzamelinkje in foto's...


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Mooie verzmaling! Die Seiko world time is echt prachtig en in deze conditie nog |> Vind die oranje SKX011 ook wel erg leuk eigenlijk juist omdat het ook een keer wat anders is, alleen oranje, waar draag je dat bij.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Met Koningsdag op een rood-wit-blauwe nato 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Prima combi!


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Op dit moment 7 en vind ik mijn collectie wel compleet :-! Van mijn Casio F91-W geen foto.


----------

